# Breakfast of Champions - raisin's bacon!



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I do not know if all of you guys know this or not, but our own raisin (Mike) makes his own bacon. It is completely lean, and for those at SH III, know that it is AWESOME!

Mike sent me a package with his awesome bacon and this morning I decided to make a couple bacon and egg sandwiches.

My review: MMMMmmmmmmmm... :r














































Thanks again Mike!


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr

Now that looks yummy!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

that looks really really good..


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Good thing you chose the "Reduced Fat" mayo...those could have been quite the artery cloggers otherwise. :r


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks Good !! :dr


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

:dr That looks unbelievable

Maybe I need to propose a trade with Mike!


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

toss the mayo out and gimme some cheese and ketchup and im game. looks tasty!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

wow, that would be pretty tastey right now . . . .


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This thread is making me hungry !! :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice....:dr Save me one Todd...Those SHIII Samiches that Mike made were off the hook too..


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Nice....:dr Save me one Todd...Those SHIII Samiches that Mike made were off the hook too..


You got it bro...I have two packages left!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Todd.....does your wife know you're eating another guy's bacon???


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SWEET BABY JESUS!!!!! That looks good.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That looks like Virginia Ham on that plate  Great stuff Mike!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh man, I love bacon.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Oh man, I love bacon.


:tpd:

hell yeah. that's what I should have eaten today for my "cheat" day. :dr :dr


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

you are a cruel, cruel, sonofabitch.










:dr


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Todd.....does your wife know you're eating another guy's bacon???


_She_ ate another man's bacon this morning!

We each had a sandwich this morning you pervs...


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Holy hell that looks like some killer bacon.


----------

